# Langsam drehender Motor für einen Grill



## DauYing (3 November 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche einen einen langsam drehenden Motor für ein Grill. Der Motor soll möglichst einstellbar sein (zwischen 2-8 Umdrehungen) und man soll das ganze an 230V betreiben können. 
Gewicht bis 20-30 Kilo. (Spannferkel)

Irgendeine Idee was man dann nehmen kann?


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 November 2016)

... eigentlich jeden Motor, der an 230V betrieben werden kann und der ein entsprechendes Getriebe hat. Durch dieses Getriebe wirst du das benötigte Drehmoment für dein Spanferkel schon fast automatisch bekommen ...


----------



## DauYing (3 November 2016)

Naja in der Dönerbudde ist aber kein Getriebemotor verbaut. Vor allem ein einstellbares Getriebe, sprengt ja jeden preislichen Rahmen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2016)

Wie soll den ein Motor ohne Getriebe 2-8 Umdrehungen pro Minuten drehen?
Außerdem selbst wenn bräuchte man ohne Getriebe ja einen deutlich größeren
Motor wegen dem wesentlich höher benötigten Drehmoment.

Und selbst ein Getriebemotor kostet doch nicht die Welt. Hier einmal einer von Pollin,
Drehzahl passt vielleicht nicht genau aber einfach mal als Beispiel:
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...zQAhWMVRoKHVEIBD0QMwg0KAgwCA&bih=965&biw=1920

Ist nicht lieferbar aber es gibt ja vergleichbare Typen. Dieser hat 10 € gekostet.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Rynem (3 November 2016)

Kauf dir doch einfach einen Potis Dönerspieß - Motor die kriegst du bei ebay schon für ~120€. Musst halt gucken welche es da mit wie viel Umdrehung gibt, die machen an für sich 1 Umdrehung pro Minute. 



Grüße


----------



## RPC-VK (3 November 2016)

Ist schon irgendwas vorhanden?

Ein Mitarbeiter wollte mal so was ähnliches haben. Da wurde dann aus der Grabbelkiste ein 400V getriebemotor und ein alter Frequenzumrichter genommen. Drehzahl nach Wunsch einstellbar


----------



## shrimps (3 November 2016)

Hi,
das gibts doch alles schon ewig fix und fertig...
http://www.igfd.org/?q=grillmotor+regelbar

@RPC-VK: So eine Grabbelkiste hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## RPC-VK (3 November 2016)

Hat so was nicht jeder größere Betrieb? zum wegwerfen zu schade aber im Betrieb aus x-Gründen nur noch ausnahmsweise zu verwenden. Ab und an das ausmisten nicht vergessen


----------



## winnman (3 November 2016)

Früher gern verwendet: Waschmaschinenmotor und ein Zwischengetriebe mit Keilriemen und den Riemenscheiben aus den Waschmaschinen


----------



## Senator42 (3 November 2016)

Wer was basteln will:
Scheibenwischermotor, Autobatterie, Ladegerät, Dicker MosFET, NE555 oder Arduino, eine Diode, 7805.
Bauplan: PWM.


----------

